# MSM Application Rate



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm really excited to find this forum and know there are lawn care enthusiast out there just like me. I believe I messed up spots of my centipede lawn by spot spraying MSM while my grass was still greening up in March. I used a two gallon pump up sprayer with .05 MSM and now everywhere I sprayed the grass is completely dead and brown. I'm extremely nervous about spraying any more of this in the summer because of my experience. Did I over apply or was it just because the grass was too fragile while greening up?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

Can you clarify on the the ".05"? The MSM label says:

*Centipedegrass:* Apply 0.25 to 0.5 oz of this product per acre for weed control. Some chlorosis or stunting of the turfgrass may occur following the application.​
Since that is only 0.0057 - 0.0115 oz per thousand (divide oz/acre by 43.56), I would convert those rates to grams (0.1627 - 0.3254 grams per thousand) and use a gram scale to measure the dose.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for the help Ware. I'm up in your neck of the woods a few times a year riding 4-wheelers. Wow I guess my calculation with the small cup that came with it was way off. It truly takes very little MSM to do the job. I will use my scale next time and follow your recommendations.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

10x rate is a sterilant rate, so I would fill those dead areas with ashes or used charcoal to absorb the excess MSM. Be glad it wasn't under an oak tree or it'd be dead too. I know so because I've done it &#128530;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> 10x rate is a sterilant rate, so I would fill those dead areas with ashes or used charcoal to absorb the excess MSM. Be glad it wasn't under an oak tree or it'd be dead too. I know so because I've done it 😒


I wonder if I could get rid of some of this overgrowth on the other side of the fence I cleared out early this year. I already have some of the weedy vines poking through the fenceline. :evil: :spiteful:

Maybe you can offer some alternatives to me Matt.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

2oz/acre may not be a bad choice with some triclopyr


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

2 oz kills just about everything. That with max rate of RoundUp and some Triclopyr becomes a very efficient fence cleaner. Add 2 lb of Prodiamine if tall grasses are an issue.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> 2 oz kills just about everything. That with max rate of RoundUp and some Triclopyr becomes a very efficient fence cleaner. Add 2 lb of Prodiamine if tall grasses are an issue.


This is going to be interesting. I don't want to kill the trees, but these vines have got to go!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you cannot kill the nearby trees, no MSM. Trees sometimes tolerate 0.25-0.5 oz applied once per year. However, if applied more than that or else on sandy soil, trees die. I spray vines and brush with Triclopyr and RoundUp. Crossbow, which is 2.4-D and Triclopyr is another good option. I know that it is sold in quantities as small as 1 quart in most states.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Old thread, the sheet says .125 oz per acre for ryegrass which Is what Iwant to elimate. 
Any concerns with trees or bushes getting absorbed through roots at that rate?
Is this a foliar product or absorbed through the roots. Slightly confused on this.g


----------

